# Lagenandra nairii 'Red Spathe'



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Woohoo! My first Lagenandra flower.  It came it a little bit deformed, but it flowered nonetheless.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Sweet! Congratulations. Mine's hanging on by a thread.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oooh, nice!! How did you do it? I have L. ovata and L. thwaitesii. One is hanging on, and the other I might be keeping too dark? Don't know. Congrats!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have all of my Lagenandras potted in either Aquasoil or mineralized topsoil and both substrates seem to do well. I use tapwater and I dose a little bit of potassium every week or two. That's about it.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Beat us all to it! Mine is growing well but no spathe yet.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Did it open up any more?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No, that was it. I think it was just slightly deformed.


----------

